# glxgears ?



## uranium (2 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour, j'avais l'habitude lorsque j'étais sur mon PC Linux, de tester mes cartes graphiques (et le driver qui les gérait) en tapant la commande "glxgears" dans le Terminal.
Sur mon PowerBook G4, avec la nVidia GeForce FX Go5200, le Terminal m'affiche :
"Error: couldn't open display (null)"
J'ai vérifié dans les pages man, la commande existe, mais malgré que je pensais maîtriser à peu près l'anglais, je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir tout compris pour ce qui est de comment taper la commande.
Pouvez-vous m'éclairer ?


----------



## p4bl0 (2 Septembre 2006)

uranium a dit:


> Bonjour, j'avais l'habitude lorsque j'&#233;tais sur mon PC Linux, de tester mes cartes graphiques (et le driver qui les g&#233;rait) en tapant la commande "glxgears" dans le Terminal.
> Sur mon PowerBook G4, avec la nVidia GeForce FX Go5200, le Terminal m'affiche :
> "Error: couldn't open display (null)"
> J'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; dans les pages man, la commande existe, mais malgr&#233; que je pensais ma&#238;triser &#224; peu pr&#232;s l'anglais, je ne suis pas s&#251;r d'avoir tout compris pour ce qui est de comment taper la commande.
> Pouvez-vous m'&#233;clairer ?


en g&#233;n&#233;rale les truc dans le terminal qui ne peuvent pas ouvrir un "display", c'est qu'il faut les lancer dans X11...


et dans X11 &#231;a marche, mais par contre j'ai pas compris en quoi &#231;a teste la carte graphique :rateau: &#231;a affiche 3 roues crant&#233;s qui tournent


tu peux m'expliquer ?

EDIT : j'avais pas vu les stats qui s'affiche dans la console, sorry.


----------

